# RR: 86. Tallis: Spem in Alium



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Phillips (cond.), Tallis Scholars	(1985)










2.	Cave (cond.), Magnificat	(1997)










3.	Summerly (cond.), Oxford Camerata	(2005)










4.	Van Nevel (cond.), Huelgas Ensemble	(1994)










5.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen	(1989)










6.	Parrott (cond.), Taverner Consort & Choir	(1987)










7.	Hill (cond.), Winchester Cathedral Choir, Vocal Arts Choir, Winchester College Chapel Choir	(1989)










8.	Wulstan (cond.), The Clerkes of Oxenford	(1973)










9.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen, The Symphony of Harmony and Invention	(2003)








*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Phillips (cond.), Tallis Scholars	(1985)
2.	Cave (cond.), Magnificat	(1997)
3.	Summerly (cond.), Oxford Camerata	(2005)
4.	Van Nevel (cond.), Huelgas Ensemble	(1994)
5.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen	(1989)
6.	Parrott (cond.), Taverner Consort & Choir	(1987)
7.	Hill (cond.), Winchester Cathedral Choir, Vocal Arts Choir, Winchester College Chapel Choir	(1989)
8.	Wulstan (cond.), The Clerkes of Oxenford	(1973)
9.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen, The Symphony of Harmony and Invention	(2003)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

